# ragdoll kitten not gaining weight



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi all my kits are 3 and half days old now and the little is not gaining weight like i would like her to ive tried nutridrops and kittystim and ive tried feeding her but it not very easy...its my first time any advise please as she loses a little the gains it back but has not yet been over 137g where her bros are 144g and 159g


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

How often are you weighing them? Their weight can appear to go down if the mum has just cleaned them. If the kitten is feeding well and all else appears OK then simply make sure to weigh them at the same time every day (twice if you want) and take an average gain over 48 hours. It's all too easy to get a bit obssessive about weighing a kitten if you're at all concerned and then worry yourself stupid over the differences in only a couple of hours.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well she has been the same for 2days now gaining a little than losing it she is feeding but she likes the nipples under the arm her brother is now 34g heavier than her now where she was the biggest...


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

In my experience the differences between 137, 144 and 159 are pretty normal  its only 22grams between biggest and smallest. I have litters where the differences were MUCH bigger, like around a 100grams. Also in my experience its not that unusual for the big one to turn into the wee one (and vice versa) in the space of a few days. Have you tried her on another nipple? Could you possibly try topping up with bottle feeding and see if that improves her weight gain? I do hasten to add though, I am not a breeder and I have zero experience dealing with my own cats and kittens my only experience is with stray rescues. I do often find though that if I have one or two slow growers if I top them up maybe three or four times a day with the bottle that they improve. Sometimes its only necessary for a few days. I am not sure though if this is standard behviour for breeders though, so please take your lead from them. Best of luck.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

You will find that the kittens have a fav nipple even from day one and they will fight like crazy to get on that nipple , our ragdoll girl only had 2 kittens and they both wanted the same nipple and try as hard as we did they just wouldnt use another, if there are stronger kittens in the litter then the weaker kitten will get pushed off , i found myself at times sitting there and making sure the smaller one was getting his fill, now they are 10weeks old the smaller of the two is now the bigger and is a proper little bully lol, if you do find you have to suppliment with a bottle then use Cimicat formula which is about the best . good luck with them and plz let us know how they get on................Chris


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Given that this has gone on for two days I think I'd top up and see if it makes a difference. Even a couple of ml two or three times a day would be worthwhole.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well im pleased to say that the little girl after 2 days dropping weight and putting that back on has gone from135g to 147g over nite which is really gd.i havent topped her up i just made sure my girl was with them every 2 hours through the nite as thats when the little girl was losing...


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

princessa rags said:


> well im pleased to say that the little girl after 2 days dropping weight and putting that back on has gone from135g to 147g over nite which is really gd.i havent topped her up i just made sure my girl was with them every 2 hours through the nite as thats when the little girl was losing...


great news!!!!! keep us updated. I can't wait to read when the little girl becomes the biggest and boldest in the litter


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks me too she has got a away to go rocky the biggest is 185g he is huge lol he eats for all three lol


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Awww..glad to hear she is doing well.. hope she keeps it up


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Good to read that she's doing better now. :thumbup:

If ever you needed to top up, and in case Cimicat doesn't work (it should do, but...) try a little luke warm goatsmilk - not cows milk, not soya but goatsmilk. Get some from any supermarket. 

Hope your queen and her babies continue to thrive now.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi all just just thought i would update you on the weight gains well joey is now 193g rocky is 211g and the little girl rosalie is 163g so i am reaally pleased with them


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done babies!!!! Good for you PrincessRags - good work. :thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

yay! keep it up kitties!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

princessa rags said:


> hi all just just thought i would update you on the weight gains well joey is now 193g rocky is 211g and the little girl rosalie is 163g so i am reaally pleased with them


great news!!! :thumbup:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

here come the daily weights joey 215g rocky 220g and rosalie 174g so they are coming on really well i had to take the little girl to the vets today as she has a little infection in her belly button but the vet said she didnt need antibiotics and just keep bathing it in warm salt water and putting a drop of iodene on which i had already done and its looking loads better...it cost me £16 pounds for the vet to tell me keep doing what i have done lol arnt they rip off


----------

